# Quails, not as stupid as they look?



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Bless my 1.2 Italians, they are really quite sweet with the little warbles and non stop eating, pooping, eating, pooping in their water....

So far I'm keeping them in an indoor rabbit cage before moving them into a hutch / run if everything is ok. As they would sit and crap in their water I thought I'd try the drip bottle that came with the cage:

Italian quail - YouTube

It was literally put through the bars and they knew exactly what to do.

Clever inquisitive little things!


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i was amazed when my mum showed me her chickens doing this to!


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Yay for them & you, no more poopy water


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they look like normal japs, italians are yellowy.

have you got anymore pictures of them?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> they look like normal japs, italians are yellowy.
> 
> have you got anymore pictures of them?


I haven't actually, I will try before too long.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

SilverSky said:


> i was amazed when my mum showed me her chickens doing this to!


 My parrots and cockatiels have bottles- saves loads of grief.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

2 male japanese coturnix quail i'd say.

quail are remarkably intelligent. mine used to come to me when called.


----------



## Keelan (Dec 6, 2009)

Look like Japanese quail, but not 2 males. At 10 seconds you can see the females speckled chest (one on the right).


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope it's a trio, the male has a lovely colour to him compared to the female speckledness. I was told Italian but what do I know. Damn poultry farms!

:lol2:

Don't really care as only for eggs / chicks as food.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i cant see too great but in the vid but i thought they were very dark too, and i thought male....thats why i wondered if you had more piccies.

my bantams have giant water bottles too


----------

